#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Is there anyone form Puttalam?

## Dhiya

Do you know the top 10 tourist places in Puttalam? Did you visited there? Yes, I visited there for so many time and visited some place around the town area. But, I didn't visited the all attracting places. Please share your experience about Puttalam tourist places.

----------


## Medusa

I didn't visit puttalam but i heard about the church and the beaches in puttalam. Planning to visit soon after that i will share my experience dhiya

----------


## Shan

> Do you know the top 10 tourist places in Puttalam? Did you visited there? Yes, I visited there for so many time and visited some place around the town area. But, I didn't visited the all attracting places. Please share your experience about Puttalam tourist places.


Puttalam is a good place to visit with friends.You can visit dolphin watch,Norachcholai power plant, Colombo face,wilpattu national park,saltern(making salt) etc.As Puttalam is a lagoon you can visit Kalpitiya and Puttalam town for best view.You can also enjoy beautiful beaches and restaurants too.Have a nice trip!!!

----------

